
Protection from Electronic Harassment - nutbuttercrack
https://notabug.io/t/technology/comments/fde7c8e4257a7f33a05871bf67002dade5836dc5/primer-on-through-the-wall-cameras-and-protection
======
nutbuttercrack
The comments were more interesting to me than the image, especially the steel
wire hack. Thought you guys might like it.

